# Torch Lighters



## phillyforreally (Jun 1, 2011)

Anyone have experience with how to actually use and maintain a torch lighter? I had some expensive ones in the past, right now I got a big Rocky Patel 5-torch lighter but now I can't light it..i filled it up 3 times max over the last month and it's over..either it gets air inside, I bleed it, then refill, then same story..any ideas for me?


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I've only ever used a xikar and it has now failed me twice. I'm about to send it back for another warrenty repair but if it fails again I'm going to stick with cheapie replaceable lighters. I follow the instructions and use clean fuel. I'm not blaming the company as I know they have a good reputation and can personally attest to their CS. It just seems like jet lighters aren't as reliable as soft flame lighters. Who knows. Sorry I didn't offer any helpful guidance, good luck with your issues.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

First thing to remember is the brand of fuel does matter. The cheaper butane fuels can and will clog certain lighters. Look for something triple refined like Vector. 

Also remember to completely empty the lighter tank before refilling. Purge the lighter of any air by pushing the fuel nozzle on the lighter. The problem is often due to extra air being trapped in the lighter.

Someone will likely be along shortly with a link to lighter maintenance instructions. Good luck.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I've used a cheap Nibo for years. At first, I was using crap Colibri fuel and had nothing but trouble. Once I switched to Vector, I haven't had a problem since.

As said, be sure to purge the air, not just when filling, but when the tank gets roughly half. Compressed air is your friend as well. You can also use 99% isopropyl alcohol to clean, but 190 proof Everclear is even better.

Make sure not to shake the can before filling. This is the number one way of introducing air into the system. I store my current can upside down to minimize even further. Rather than filling all in one go, use shorter bursts; about 2 seconds each. Be sure to allow the lighter time to warm back up to room temperature before use.
The biggest mistake I see people making is holding the torch too close to the foot. This scorches the tobacco and literally ruins the entire cigar. Best practice dictates holding about 2" from the foot, so the very top of the flame just licks the foot. Use heat, not flame to light. We're not welding


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> I've used a cheap Nibo for years. At first, I was using crap Colibri fuel and had nothing but trouble. Once I switched to Vector, I haven't had a problem since.
> 
> As said, be sure to purge the air, not just when filling, but when the tank gets roughly half. Compressed air is your friend as well. You can also use 99% isopropyl alcohol to clean, but 190 proof Everclear is even better.
> 
> ...


Great advice!!

There is one other thing you can try after all the above has been followed and your lighter still gives you a sputtering flame (and only if you're comfortable opening up your lighter and tinkering). I have discovered that sometimes the factory set flame maximum can be too low and prevents the flame from lighting properly and consistently. To correct this, you have to remove the lighter housing and get to the brass flame limitation ring underneath the casing where the adjustment stem is (make sure you first turn the lighter flame up as high as it will allow before removing the brass ring as this is your max baseline). Next you have to remove the ring and then turn the stem a bit more counter clockwise towards the plus (maybe 1/4th of a turn). This increaseses your allowed max output on your lighter. Replace the brass ring and casing and try out your new min/max range before screwing everything back togther. If they range is not to your liking, remove the brass ring and treak the adjustment stem again. The key is to find that sweetspot where the lighter will now turn up to a higher flame BUT will also still be turned off/down when turned clockwise towards the minus. Once you have the desired range, screw everything back together. Some simply remove the brass ring which allows the lighter to be turned up as high as it will go (turning your torch into a torch) but I'm not comofortable with the flame that can be turned up that high and it eats through fuel too quickly.

I've succesfully done this with a few lighters to correct sputtering BUT please do not try this unless you're comfortbale opening up a lighter and working on it. There are youtube videos on this lighter mod so I would search for those before trying this.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

Are you adjusting the flame height to the - before refilling and then adjusting towards the + after refilling. After you refill slowly adjust it towards the + sign while attempting to ignite.
I used to think that my lighters were malfunctioning until i began paying attention to this simple part of the torch lighter.
It can and will make a difference between a lighter that lights correctly or sputters and makes you wanna throw it up against the wall. 
1. quality fuel ( I use Vector only)
2.Fully purge...(make sure you can't hear ANY hissing)
3. Turn your flame height level in the - direction
4.Refill (don' shake butane)
5.wait a few minutes before ignition attempt.
6.Slowly turn adjustment level in the + direction while igniting until you hit that sweet spot that you prefer.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

The only problems I have had with my Xikar was trapped air.
As stated already use good fuel
I simply press the lever to ignite, blow out the flame if there is still fuel left, invert it then fill it without shaking the can. I watch the level through the window and when its full I go a few extra seconds.
After doing this I have yet to experience any issues with it.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

paulb1970 said:


> Are you adjusting the flame height to the - before refilling and then adjusting towards the + after refilling. After you refill slowly adjust it towards the + sign while attempting to ignite.
> I used to think that my lighters were malfunctioning until i began paying attention to this simple part of the torch lighter.
> It can and will make a difference between a lighter that lights correctly or sputters and makes you wanna throw it up against the wall.


Any thoughts on why this would make a difference? I don't adjust my flame height any when refilling as I thought the instruction was more of a safety measure than anything else. My favorite lighters are set at the desired flame level and rarely ever touched...others require flame level adjustment only when I'm low on fuel.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

The adjustment screw opens and closes the valve that supplies the butane to the spark mechanism. If it gets set somehow all the way to the - position it will at times not allow enough butane out to hold a steady flame. On the flip side if it's set too high (which I've also experienced with my lighters) it can also cause trouble lighting.

I have 7 lighters currently and initially played with those adjustments not knowing what the heck I was doing. If he has messed around with that adjustment screw too much in either direction unknowingly THAT could easily cause him to have ignition issues that can be corrected in a snap.

Tips for Filling and Maintaining your Torch Lighters



Ky70 said:


> Any thoughts on why this would make a difference? I don't adjust my flame height any when refilling as I thought the instruction was more of a safety measure than anything else. My favorite lighters are set at the desired flame level and rarely ever touched...others require flame level adjustment only when I'm low on fuel.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Great tips.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

paulb1970 said:


> The adjustment screw opens and closes the valve that supplies the butane to the spark mechanism. If it gets set somehow all the way to the - position it will at times not allow enough butane out to hold a steady flame. On the flip side if it's set too high (which I've also experienced with my lighters) it can also cause trouble lighting.
> 
> I have 7 lighters currently and initially played with those adjustments not knowing what the heck I was doing. If he has messed around with that adjustment screw too much in either direction unknowingly THAT could easily cause him to have ignition issues that can be corrected in a snap.
> 
> Tips for Filling and Maintaining your Torch Lighters


Thank you my friend.


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

You're welcome...........



Ky70 said:


> Thank you my friend.


----------

